
Error 503 Back end is unhealthy - cpncrunch
https://www.nytimes.com/glogin?URI=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F01%2F13%2Fus%2Fpolitics%2Fdonald-trump-transition.html%3F_r%3D0
======
cpncrunch
This error is generated if you click on the story "Trump National Security
Adviser Called Russian Envoy Day Before Sanctions Were Imposed" from a google
search.

~~~
cpncrunch
Seems to be fixed now.

